# JdbcTemplate - Lambda



## krgewb (24. Sep 2020)

Wie kann ich das ohne Lambda schreiben?

```
this.jdbcTemplate.query("SELECT * FROM USER", (ResultSet rs, int rowNum) -> {
    // ...
    return null;
}
```


----------



## Flown (24. Sep 2020)

was ist der Typ der lambda Expression? zb `BiFunction`

```
new BiFunction<ResultSet, Integer, Object>() {
  public Object apply(ResultSet rs, Integer rowNum) {
    ...
    return null;
  }
}
```
//Code ist aus dem Gedächtnis entsanden


----------



## mihe7 (24. Sep 2020)

Oder mit Methodenreferenz. Die Frage wäre aber: warum willst Du das ohne Lambda schreiben?


----------



## krgewb (24. Sep 2020)

@Flown
Also die Methode in der Klasse JdbcTemplate lautet:

```
@Override
public <T> List<T> query(String sql, RowMapper<T> rowMapper) throws DataAccessException {
	return query(sql, new RowMapperResultSetExtractor<T>(rowMapper));
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (24. Sep 2020)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Also die Methode in der Klasse JdbcTemplate lautet:


Dann musst Du die RowMapper-Schnittstelle implementieren.


----------



## Flown (24. Sep 2020)

Und das Problem auf was du stößt ist jetzt was?


----------

